# Winter in Spain or Portugal



## jonboydog

We plan to head down to Spain/Portugal in january & stay until March. It will be our first trip abroad in our van, We've been looking through Carefree's Winter brochure & wonder if any of you have sampled any of their campsite/rallies. It would be good to know which are good with lots to do in the area without moving the van each time. Also any sites best avoided would be welcome.
Another problem seems to be the dog. Apparently dogs cannot be left unattended in your van - checked this with Carefree who said this was indeed the case on their sites. How do we get out for a meal or to do the shopping we wonder? There must be some way round this ruling.


----------



## 88781

Hi, we will follow this thread with interest, it is our intention to spend February next year in Spain/Portugal, we have two dogs to consider, undecided yet whether to take them with us or leave in the UK with Mum.

MnD


----------



## MikeCo

We are going for around 7 weeks in March and April, we have booked La Manga for 5 weeks through the Camping & Caravan Club.
Some people say that you either hate or love La Manga but we are in between as we tolerate it mainly for the surrounding area and places to bike to.
We will take our dog as we did last year and we left her in the van for a couple of hours most days. This was normally after we had been walking so she just nods off while we come back.


----------



## teemyob

*Winter*

Try Teneriffe or Southern France.

Trev.


----------



## Briarose

Hi we had a fantastic month at Camping Dorada just outside of Alvor in Portugal took our dogs with us, £50 a week if you stay 7 nights or more. We plan to be back there sometime next winter................but keep it a secret :wink: fresh bread delivered every morning, nice restuarant on site open all year.

No probs ref leaving the dogs. we left all our sky lights open and blinds down as it felt so safe, can't wait to go back.


----------



## bobandjane

Hi we had a barking Dog at Javea, a Belgium van was behind us and he left the dog for 5 hours while they went out with friends, Jane put a note on it and when they came back all he said was bang on the van and say SHUT UP MICKY . We would like to go to Portugal as we have never been, but where ever you choose you will not be alone. The ACSI book is Good for sites in low season, and Spain can be expensive unless you are long stay. Thanks Bob,


----------



## peedee

I think it is a good idea for your first trip to book via Carefree. At that time of year I would book anyway as all the good sites are very busy.

I have never really undertaken a winter long stay on any one site but if it were me in Portugal I would consider Camping Orbitur Quarteira, not been there for about 5 years but from the notes I have on my web site it was a very large site, shaded, part sloping located on the eastern outskirts of Quarteira. Quarteira beachfront, shops and supermarkets are all within walking distance along a track which runs alongside the main Almancil-Quarteria road.

Not sure if Carefree do Camping Armacao de Pera but that is another handy site which also has a swimming pool.

I wasn't too keen on Camping Albufeira, it's a bit too far out of town but I think there was a bus service running past the site.

In Spain, I am not a fan of La Manga but have stayed at Camping Bonterra Park, a good handy site very popular with the Brits. You can read more about a short winter stay there on my last trip's blog >here<

I don't see how anyone can tell you what you can or cannot do with your dog! Depends on the dog and you do always have to bear in mind that they should not be shut up in confined spaces with little to no ventilation and the sun glaring down. This is probably what the advice/ruling is aimed at.

Hope this at least gives you some ideas and perhaps other members will chip in with updates or additional information.

peedee


----------



## titchy

:?: If your dog is very quiet and does not bark when you are out, no one will know you have left it in the van.


----------



## teensvan

Hi
We experienced rally camping last year for the first time. We stayed at a carefree rally site at Moncofa. The stewards were very good at organizing different things for you to do but we personally think that one week is long enough if on a rally. The other thing we realised was that when you go to a carefree rally site the local town is usually quite small and everything closes down for the winter. We use to cycle up and down a four and a half mile prom and be the only people on it. Great for taking a dog for a walk. Also just to point out that a lot of sites do not take dogs. Being a animal lover I think you would be best to leave the dog behind with mum as sometimes it can get too hot for them and especially shut up in m/h. There are quite a few commercial sites that do have lots of facilities ie swimming pool, clubhouse etc on them. 
Hope you enjoy your first trip.


----------



## Mike48

The problem occurs when owners fail to believe that their beloveds can cause a nuisance to anyone. 

I've experienced several yapping dogs while on site but I've never complained about a dog. On one occasion, while on an aire in France, a German couple complained about a particularly barking/crying dog owned by a British couple and I along with several French people had to intervene in order to prevent a fight breaking out.

The core of the problem was that the British dog owners did not believe that their dog could be a nuisance. The woman was particularly affronted that anyone could possibly find fault with her "baby" and in her view there was no problem "with a few barks". The same day they again left the dog alone and the noise became so unbearable that we left the Aire.

Dogs are fine in motorhomes as long as the owners are responsible and act accordingly if complaints are made.


----------



## JackieP

Briarose said:


> Hi we had a fantastic month at Camping Dorada just outside of Alvor in Portugal took our dogs with us, £50 a week if you stay 7 nights or more. We plan to be back there sometime next winter................but keep it a secret :wink: fresh bread delivered every morning, nice restuarant on site open all year.
> 
> No probs ref leaving the dogs. we left all our sky lights open and blinds down as it felt so safe, can't wait to go back.


Ditto. We were there for a couple of months this spring and loved it. Secluded spot at the bottom of the site and the dog was able to run around all day.

One of the best kept secrets of the Algarve. (or used to be) 

I would very rarely leave the dog in the van though. She comes with us shopping and for meals - you just have to plan ahead a bit . As others have said, there's little worse than the sound of a dog howling from inside a neighbouring van.


----------



## Briarose

I guess we are lucky as the two welshies we have now aren't bothered if we go out (Obv I would never leave them in extreme heat etc) when we return they saunter of the side seats and wag their tales as if to say ' oh your back are you' whilst stretching and yawning. The yorkie we used to have was a different story altogether and we just couldn't leave him in as he used to go crazy when we left him and was very vocal.

Jackie are you going back to Alvor next winter ?


----------



## JackieP

We were very very tempted but have chosen to go east and into Greece and Turkey. Big world and all that. Not sure it will be anything like as warm but it will certainly be another adventure.

It was a lovely site though - quite laid back with no-one troubling you so long as you did not trouble them. It's cheap as chips and with that I guess you sometimes have to take the rough with the smooth.

One thing worth mentioning should you be thinking of going.... The owner, Altino is a man more to be made a friend of than an enemy. We got on with him fine but others, especially those who dared to complain about anything were not treated so kindly. We knew of one British couple who complained about most things on the site. When they called one morning with their next complaint, he appeared to be writing furiously. They thought he was logging their complaint, and were surprised to be presented instead with their bill. They left rather soon after that.


----------



## Briarose

JackieO said:


> We were very very tempted but have chosen to go east and into Greece and Turkey. Big world and all that. Not sure it will be anything like as warm but it will certainly be another adventure.
> 
> It was a lovely site though - quite laid back with no-one troubling you so long as you did not trouble them. It's cheap as chips and with that I guess you sometimes have to take the rough with the smooth.
> 
> One thing worth mentioning should you be thinking of going.... The owner, Altino is a man more to be made a friend of than an enemy. We got on with him fine but others, especially those who dared to complain about anything were not treated so kindly. We knew of one British couple who complained about most things on the site. When they called one morning with their next complaint, he appeared to be writing furiously. They thought he was logging their complaint, and were surprised to be presented instead with their bill. They left rather soon after that.


 Hi that will be a great trip and one I know my best mate Sonesta would love to do, I would really like to go to Turkey but maybe in the spring but due to work commitments not possible for us. We had some lovely weather in Portugal and really enjoyed the freedom of no commitments LOL we will probably head to the same place just for the relaxation but also try to see a bit more of the coast etc too.

I had heard a few things about the owner, one being that he was the one that kept phoning the police to move all the wildcampers from the beach, as his was the only camp site in Alvor it then brought him more trade :wink: must admit though I did see the odd one of them pretend to be looking at the site, whilst filling up with water, dumping waste etc etc esp when the reception was closed. They then drove off.

We originally only intended to be there on the site for a night or two, but like others there kept saying another day, another two days, maybe tomorrow we will move and all ended up there for several weeks..........must be something about the place hey.

I am trying to picture which bit of the site you were on ? we were near to the restaurant and toilet block. When did you actually arrive on the site ?


----------



## teemyob

*Greece*

If you went to Greece you could call in at the South Of France for a few weeks!?

Trev.


----------



## JackieP

Briarose said:


> We originally only intended to be there on the site for a night or two, but like others there kept saying another day, another two days, maybe tomorrow we will move and all ended up there for several weeks..........must be something about the place hey


How bizarre - we were EXACTLY the same. First we thought we'd travel up to France for boat to UK and take a month. Then we thought we could do it in two weeks and in the end we ended up hairing up the motorway with minutes to spare  We arrived on 15th April and left on 25th May.



Briarose said:


> I am trying to picture which bit of the site you were on ? we were near to the restaurant and toilet block.


Right down at the bottom. Just here in fact.... You can even see Spiddy running around. Lovely spot.

(hope no one minds us hijacking the thread?)


----------



## Briarose

Looks like you had a lovely spot there. I can't actually picture exactly where it is, could be the bit that when we were there they nicknamed the 'Dutch quarter' or totally further round to the other end of the site.............I want to go there LOL.

We just couldn't drag ourselves away and all the time we were calculating could we have another day then adding on the travel time LOL.

I think we will go back as it will be like going home.


----------



## toojo

Hi all,just wondering what kind of temperatures to expect in Spain&Portugal Jan to April,cant have the pug getting to hot.
John.


----------



## Patrick_Phillips

peedee said:


> I have never really undertaken a winter long stay on any one site but if it were me in Portugal I would consider Camping Orbitur Quarteira, not been there for about 5 years but from the notes I have on my web site it was a very large site, shaded, part sloping located on the eastern outskirts of Quarteira. Quarteira beachfront, shops and supermarkets are all within walking distance along a track which runs alongside the main Almancil-Quarteria road.


Sadly this site has now closed to be developed for housing - very sad  
Patrick


----------



## peedee

Is this hearsay or and update of my earlier post. I stayed there in June and was told by reception that it was unlikely to close until the end of the 2010 season. See >this post<

peedee


----------



## geraldandannie

toojo said:


> Hi all,just wondering what kind of temperatures to expect in Spain&Portugal Jan to April,cant have the pug getting to hot.


Hi John

It really does depend on where you go. There's a huge variation across the countries.

Have a look at links in >> this Google search << (repeat for "Portugal" :wink: ), or some online holiday brochures show annual temperature ranges. I did have a good link a while ago - I'll have a hunt around 

Gerald


----------



## Patrick_Phillips

Your other post looks to have more up-to-date info than mine - hadn't seen that thread  
We were there last February and they were in no doubt that they would be closing and then we heard that it had actually closed but I can't be sure who said it or when. :roll: 
Best to ignore me :? 
Patrick


----------



## Biznoz

Camping Orbitur in Quarteria is now closed I was that way last winter 
and it had closed then going to build more flats I believe!


----------



## peedee

:roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: 

peedee :?


----------



## toojo

Thanks Gerald,I am just gathering all the info I can get.That helped a lot.
John


----------



## brendan

*Dog Parasites and lurgy Spain?*

We are hoping to travel to southern Spain with our new (ish) Border Terrier "Molly" who is due to complete pet passport formalities soon. We haven't travelled abroad with a dog before. 
Our vet has some scary warnings re parasites, is this anything to be concerned about?

Brendan


----------



## julie798

You could buy a escaliber collar as a extra precaution, but if you are not going to let your dog run riot in the campo I wouldn't be too worried. Enjoy your trip


----------



## Briarose

*Re: Dog Parasites and lurgy Spain?*



brendan said:


> We are hoping to travel to southern Spain with our new (ish) Border Terrier "Molly" who is due to complete pet passport formalities soon. We haven't travelled abroad with a dog before.
> Our vet has some scary warnings re parasites, is this anything to be concerned about?
> 
> Brendan


Hi have a look at this topic
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-44690-0.html also depending when you are going make sure and read about the caterpillars and don't let your dog anywhere near them, there are topics in the pet forum.

*edit ref the caterpillars http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-3825-0.html


----------



## StanDup

mmmmmm....... Camping Quarteira. (sorry re ongong hijack).

It was open in April 09 when we were there, and the rumour then was there had been a stay of closure for the time being.

If Biznoz is right then Keycamp will be red faced, as they are advertising Mobile Homes for 2010. 8O

http://2009.keycamp.co.uk/bookonline/searchResults.cfm?CFID=23145900&CFTOKEN=54555233

:roll: :roll:


----------



## goldi

Our jack russell has beento france and spain 6 timesand its no big deal once you get the routine organised, we tend to keep him away from other dogs thats all.
Spain is not avery dog friendly place like France. 
They are not allowed on buses and alot of other places.

norm


----------



## RVNUT

*Turiscampo, Lagos, Portugal*

The rally at Turiscampo is very good. This is probably the best site in Portugal, pool open all year and very clean facilities, near to Lagos, reasonable bus service, also near to Pria de Luz. Certainly great for first timers as there are lots of Brits (dog minders?).


----------



## Chausson

Briarose said:


> Hi we had a fantastic month at Camping Dorada just outside of Alvor in Portugal took our dogs with us, £50 a week if you stay 7 nights or more. We plan to be back there sometime next winter................but keep it a secret :wink: fresh bread delivered every morning, nice restuarant on site open all year.
> 
> No probs ref leaving the dogs. we left all our sky lights open and blinds down as it felt so safe, can't wait to go back.


Hi
Can you tell me where this site is please.

Ron


----------



## greygit

We checked out this site in Jauary looked good, priced at £200.00 a month.
www.­campingriaformos­a.­com .............Cabanas de Tavira one.

Gary


----------



## MyGalSal

Chausson said:


> Briarose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi we had a fantastic month at Camping Dorada just outside of Alvor in Portugal took our dogs with us, £50 a week if you stay 7 nights or more. We plan to be back there sometime next winter................but keep it a secret :wink: fresh bread delivered every morning, nice restuarant on site open all year.
> 
> No probs ref leaving the dogs. we left all our sky lights open and blinds down as it felt so safe, can't wait to go back.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> Can you tell me where this site is please.
> 
> Ron
Click to expand...




> http://www.eurocampings.co.uk/en/europe/portugal/algarve/dourada-alvor-camping-106396/
> 
> (ACSI Site) GPS: N 37.13496° W 8.59045°
> 
> Sal


----------



## Chausson

Thanks Sal, it should come in handy being in the Acsi book.

Ron


----------



## Chausson

greygit said:


> We checked out this site in Jauary looked good, priced at £200.00 a month.
> www.­campingriaformos­a.­com .............Cabanas de Tavira one.
> 
> Gary


Hi Gary
That site looks real good and so many facilities at a very reasonable price, shall for sure stay there for a while.

Thanks Gary

Ron


----------



## lookback

Hi, I want to visit Spain with my border collie in Jan/Feb and March. Are their any sites that are dog friendly. i.e. decent walks for the dog near the campsite? I am aware of the processionary caterpillar problems.

Ian


----------



## wobby

We find the ACSI book/card well worth having with you. At present we are at Camping Bonterra park were we'll stay till after Christmas cost €9-50 plus electric @0-34 per Kw. We are then moving further down to a site called "Marja" Quardamar Alicante. Now for the eye opener, we call in on this site in our Smart car to check it out and book a 5 week stay in March 2011, no problem said the receptionist you can even book the pitch, the price is €38 per night----Is that the best you can do?---- after several minutes discussion with a male college----for all I know about the state of the weather---- she offered us the pitch all in for €20 per night? so of we went to choose a pitch, whilst looking around I notice that the paper plan of the site stated that it was an ACSI inspected site (not in the discount book) so when we returned to the office I pointed out that we had an ACSI card and did that make it cheaper to stay, Yes €15 per night. thats a saving of a whopping €22 per night.

The sites in Spain are suffering, last summer Bonterra was way down on bookings and even now there are loads of empty pitches, so it pays not to accept the first price and don't book and pay in advance as there are plenty of vacant pitches.

Wobby


----------



## clive1821

This might be a simple answer but I've always woundered why its so popular destination to go to the south of spain or to portugal and not to south of Italy / Sicily for the winter, both are about the same distance... we intend going to roma and napoli over christmas and I'm going to Sicily in feb..... any comments?


----------



## Mike48

clive1821 said:


> This might be a simple answer but I've always woundered why its so popular destination to go to the south of spain or to portugal and not to south of Italy / Sicily for the winter, both are about the same distance... we intend going to roma and napoli over christmas and I'm going to Sicily in feb..... any comments?


According to the Weather Channel the temperatures in Southern Spain are significantly warmer than Rome. The average daily maximum in Malaga for example is 17 degrees as opposed to 12 degrees in Rome. Rainfall in Malaga is around 5 cms and Rome 8.3 cms. Lows are around 8 degrees in Malaga and 2 degrees in Rome.

Italy is further east and is therefore prone to colder winters than southern Spain.


----------



## clive1821

Yep thanks for that, Roma is a lot further north than malaga so it would be logicaly colder.... just very interested thats all.... been to southern central spain and it can get blinking cold there as well... seen snow there as well and not on the hills but at 300 foot asl just always woundered why spain was so popular.... no doupt I'll find out very soon now


----------



## monty-the-motorhome

peedee said:


> I think it is a good idea for your first trip to book via Carefree. At that time of year I would book anyway as all the good sites are very busy.
> 
> I have never really undertaken a winter long stay on any one site but if it were me in Portugal I would consider Camping Orbitur Quarteira, not been there for about 5 years but from the notes I have on my web site it was a very large site, shaded, part sloping located on the eastern outskirts of Quarteira. Quarteira beachfront, shops and supermarkets are all within walking distance along a track which runs alongside the main Almancil-Quarteria road.
> 
> Not sure if Carefree do Camping Armacao de Pera but that is another handy site which also has a swimming pool.
> 
> I wasn't too keen on Camping Albufeira, it's a bit too far out of town but I think there was a bus service running past the site.
> 
> In Spain, I am not a fan of La Manga but have stayed at Camping Bonterra Park, a good handy site very popular with the Brits. You can read more about a short winter stay there on my last trip's blog >here<
> 
> I don't see how anyone can tell you what you can or cannot do with your dog! Depends on the dog and you do always have to bear in mind that they should not be shut up in confined spaces with little to no ventilation and the sun glaring down. This is probably what the advice/ruling is aimed at.
> 
> Hope this at least gives you some ideas and perhaps other members will chip in with updates or additional information.
> 
> peedee


we stayed at the site in Quartiera for 2 x 2 week stays during april and may last year and really liked it, met a number of people who'd been there all winter and said it was great, but there was a rumour that it would be closing and a new site opening further up the road, which would not be walking distance to quartiera... would be interested to know about this as we would definately return to that site otherwise.

i agree about the albufiera site, too far out to walk and steep for cycling, maybe better for caravanners wth a car if you don't want to move the mh all the time.

best of luck and have fun!


----------



## MEES

We were in Quatiera end Sept.
Discussion with long stayers revealed that site had been under threat but had been reprieved in short term because of credit crunch 
ie. builders not ready.
We were also told that the local council would not allow them to close site until new site ( out of walking distance to town centre at least for us  was ready.
from this I conclude probably open for another season at least.
Obviously would check.
There were a lot of wild campers at opposite end of town. 8) 8)


----------



## MEES

We stayed for 2 months at Torre del Mar good price for longerstays next to long promenade and good walking area for dogs.
2mins on foot to papershop,supermarket and plenty of bars.
3 course menu del dia varies from E6.50 to E8.50 excellent value :lol: 
under an hour from Malaga + local buses.
several brit longstayers all very friendly. Good local buses.
We left our dalmation regularly for short spells while we dined-no problem.
Another kind couple 'dogsat' for a day so we could go to Gib to visit my brother.
Didnt like the campsite at Torremolinas


----------

